# معــدات وانظمــة تكييــف الهــــــواء - عرض( باوربوينت)........ رائــع



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أكتوبر 2008)

​اخوانى اعزائى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
 تحية طيبة وبعد،،،
إليكم عرض تقديمى عن انظمة ومعدات التكييف حمل من من مكتبة الموقع المتجددة​ 




 
DOWNLOAD ​ 
مع خالص تحياتى​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير

و جارى التحميل


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك الرائعة... وبالتوفيق


----------



## abdullah almahdi (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*

:68:مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على الشرح الوافي والكافي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام

ولكن اطلب منكم جميعا مشاهدة العرض ومتابعة الموضوع هنا بالنقاش عن مستوى العرض وما يلزم من تحديث بة
فهل هو شامل كل معدات التكييف المركزى ام توجد هناك اجزاء تحتاج الى زيادة توضيح او شرح غير وافى 
متنتظر ارائكم


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على مشاركتك المميزة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ووفقك الله


----------



## ammaid_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ولكن لم يتم وضع السخانات في الدوائر وهل توجد طرق اخرى لتبريد المياه ومنها استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه لقد علمت من احد زملائي ان هناك اجتهاد لعمل ذلك


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

والله با اخي شيء رائع وجميل جدا الف شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع ومتميز جزاك الله خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا


----------



## الخطيرجدا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك اله فيك


----------



## عمر ضياء حسن على (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا*

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (21 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر لاصدقائى الكرام


----------



## youssef hbibo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

merci


----------



## habbajeddah (4 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ووفقك الله*​


----------



## خادم محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

Thank you


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## ع الشريف (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*المتميزون حقاً*

بارك الله في جهدك 
ومالك
وولدك 
وعملك للآخرة


----------



## hanisami (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد-عزيز (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## م/ رانا (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن لا استطيع تنزيلها برجاء مراجعة اللينكات 
و شكرا


----------



## nofal (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fuadmidya (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## adiloman (1 فبراير 2012)

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.
اخي الكريم شكرا لك بس الرابط مو شغال ياريت تحط رابط اخر


----------



## amirhelmy (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير برجاء مراجعة الروابط حيث انها لا تعمل 
جزاك الله خيرا مرة اخري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 فبراير 2012)

نرجو التكرم باعادة التحميل او تحويل الفايلات الي ملفات مرفقة ثابته 
و جزاكم الله خري الدنيا و الآخرة و أقر عيناك بالجنة


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (18 فبراير 2012)

أحاول التحميل ولم أفلح


----------



## adiloman (19 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير ارجاء مراجعة الروابط*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدراكرم (20 فبراير 2012)

الأخ الفاضل م .أبراهيم قشانه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء أعادة تحميل الملف على رابط أخر أو وضعه في الأتاج 
مع شكري وتقديري لكل الجهود.


----------



## laste year (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الللينك مش شغال ياريت ترفعه تاني


----------



## c7ronaldoo (3 فبراير 2014)

ياريت ترفعلنا اللينك تاني ومشكور علي المجهود الجميل


----------

